# portrait - be harsh :)



## laurenvictoria (Aug 11, 2011)

IMG_2761. by Lauren Cabanas, on Flickr


----------



## MTVision (Aug 11, 2011)

Lauren - FYI most people probably won't click on the link.  When you go to the share button on Flickr there is an HTML option as well as a BBCode.  You need to BBCode to imbed the picture in your posts so that people can see it without clicking on a link 




IMG_2761. by Lauren Cabanas, on Flickr


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 11, 2011)

haha thank you!!! i was trying to figure out how to do that but i just gave up and added the link! thanks!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice capture. Only criticism I would make is that I would like to see more background space on the left side of the man rather than the right side. I dont mind the top of his head being cut off since I do that a lot myself. Its the intense look of his eyes that keeps one from wandering around the pic too much. Nice job.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Aug 11, 2011)

The reds look a bit much in this picture, IMO. This would probably look really great in B&W. Love the intensity in his eyes!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. Intense. Very nice shot.

If Bynx means the left side of the photo I agree. Or I would just make it square, cropping just about the middle of his shoulder on the right side of the image.

Looking at the other colors in the shot the red doesn't seem to be off and the fact that he is outdoors, it is easy enough to imagine him burnt by the sun...


----------



## Scoody (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Crap!  I have had mornings where I looked just like this guy! The night before was usually awesome though.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2011)

Think:


----------



## Bynx (Aug 11, 2011)

I dont think its too red. At least not an unnatural too much. The guy has a ruddy complexion as well as skin color and has bloodshot eyes as a result of genetics. Id also like to say your DOF is spot on.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

He is a brown man. -( I have no idea what these other guys are drinking but he looks way in the red to me.)

Nice and sharp, good technical everything the pattern of leaves to the right provides both a context and, along with his shoulders something to balance that space.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks everyone! 

not sure i like what you did to the photo, he was actually pretty red when i took the picture. It was from being in the intense heat and turning a pig for a few hours haha


----------



## Granddad (Aug 11, 2011)

laurenvictoria said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> not sure i like what you did to the photo, he was actually pretty red when i took the picture. It was from being in the intense heat and turning a pig for a few hours haha



Agreed. I wasn't there but many people with varying ancestry become mahogany coloured in the sun rather than brown... Some of us just turn bright red. The original looks much more authentic.

I'm assuming that people are saying that the extra background would be better on the left (as we look at it) because his shoulders are turned more to the left - although he's looking directly at the camera?

Cheers!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 11, 2011)

To The Traveler, I dont think you have any right to be editing anyones pics. Since you dont want it done to you for some reason, then that same reason should prevent you from doing it to others even if they give their blessing. This choice that people have in giving the ok to edit or not is nuts because it doesnt stop people from doing it. It just prevents reposting those edits to the very place where they are meant to be seen.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

Bynx said:


> To The Traveler, I dont think you have any right to be editing anyones pics. Since you dont want it done to you for some reason, then that same reason should prevent you from doing it to others even if they give their blessing. This choice that people have in giving the ok to edit or not is nuts because it doesnt stop people from doing it. It just prevents reposting those edits to the very place where they are meant to be seen.



Why are you hijacking this thread for what is a personal issue on your part?
Either complain to me in a PM or start a thread about how unfair I am.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I dont think its too red. At least not an unnatural too much. The guy has a ruddy complexion as well as skin color and has bloodshot eyes as a result of genetics. Id also like to say your DOF is spot on.




If you will use the info panel and look at the sclera (whites) of his eyes - not the bloodshot area - but what should be either pure white, yellowish or slightly blue-white does have a distinct reddish tint.

If you say that is from the heat, so be it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 11, 2011)

try it in bw


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 11, 2011)

ok thx!


----------



## Photogaz (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice, only thing i'd say is the red is a bit oversaturated.


----------



## pixilstudio (Aug 15, 2011)

the traveler is right... too red good color correct and if the OP has his pics open to be modified then thats all there is to be said about that.
also the deep green in the back ground can throw off the color that is maybe why the original is red


----------



## fokker (Aug 16, 2011)

pixilstudio said:


> the traveler is right... too red good color correct and if the OP has his pics open to be modified then thats all there is to be said about that.
> also the deep green in the back ground can throw off the color that is maybe why the original is red



+1


----------



## Bynx (Aug 16, 2011)

The traveller is not right. Look at the close up of the eye he supplied. While the white is really pink its from the smoke and heat of BBQing. Look at the reflections in the eye. Pure white as they should be. Of course why listen to the OP who says the guy was really red and said the "fix" wasnt right.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

If he is red because of the flames and heat, then the background also must be affected by the flames.  Download the large size from the Flickr source, run the eye dropper over every spot in the background that is close to white and you will see that every spot that might be white has a tilt towards the red (except for the purely green plants and even they have a reddish component).


----------



## pixilstudio (Aug 16, 2011)

+1 so there ;-)


----------



## Bynx (Aug 16, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## halestorm (Aug 16, 2011)

wow very interesting man he looks like hes been working in the coca fields haha


----------

